# Problema con el ccs



## electronica001 (Feb 3, 2013)

hola tengo un problema con el ccs lo que susede es me muestra un mensaje diciendo que la compilación es exitosa  pero no me crea en archivo .HEX  lo desinstalo y lo vuelvo  instalar nuevamente y me me compila una sola vez de alli en adelante me sigue dando el mismo problema que mencione anteriormente  a que se debe esto y como lo puedo solucionar espero que me puedan ayudar gracias.


----------



## Jurty (Feb 3, 2013)

El ccs no los muestra como .hex, crea un archivo .cof ( C object File ) que el grabador del pic o el proteus lo reconoce como igual que un .hex

Un saludo.


----------



## Eduardo (Feb 3, 2013)

electronica001 dijo:


> hola tengo un problema con el ccs lo que susede es me muestra un mensaje diciendo que la compilación es exitosa  pero no me crea en archivo .HEX  ...



Tenés que declarar en el programa fuente la opción

#EXPORT(FILE=nombre_archivo.hex)


----------



## electronica001 (Feb 3, 2013)

bueno parece que me explique mal anteriormente, bueno esto es lo que pasa lo instale nuevamente lo puse a compilar un ejercicio que es el "EJERCICIO 9"  me compila muy bien aora abro otro ejercicio "LCD MULTIMETRO" lo pongo a compilar y me sigue compilando el ejercicio  9 adjunto una imagen que lo capture, es como si se hubiera enclavado con el ejercicio 9 espero que me puedan ayudar con una solución gracias.


----------



## f0raster0 (Feb 4, 2013)

luego de compilar el primer ejercicio, cierras CloseALL para luego abrir el segundo ejercicio y compilarlo.. creo leí alguna vez por allí que CCS compilará siempre el primero..


----------



## electronica001 (Feb 11, 2013)

gracias f0raster0 ese a sido el problema.


----------



## Juanjogc (Feb 11, 2013)

Efectivamente, como dice f0raster0, tienes que cerrar el primer ejercicio para que pueda compilar el segundo, si no siempre compilará el primero aunque tú estés viendo el código del segundo. Yo lo que hago es trabajar con uno sólo programa cada vez que abro sesión con CCS.

Saludos


----------



## williamfj (Feb 9, 2014)

Hola ase tiempo no venia por aqui .por cuestiones de tiempo pero de unos dias para aca tengo una duda que no he podido solucionar y es la creacion de archivos .o en CCS lo que me interesa por que un amigo que programa en C18 los usa y gana mucho tiempo al compilar los proyectos.

Me explico las funciones que ya estan mas que probadas se añaden al proyecto solo como .h y .o (archivo precompilado) con lo cual solo se compila el main ahorrando mucho tiempo ,El C18 los crea por defecto pero CCS no .Alguien tiene idea de como lo configuro para que los cree.

gracias y astaluego.


----------

